# NewBayService



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

was looking at data usage, and found this app:

newbayservice version 1.3.29_silent

runs in the background, and is 6th on my list, using more data than Android OS. AND it runs in the background and has access to my network communications, phone calls ans system tools.

can't find anything googling it, so was hoping the smarter people on here would know. I did see that it has been sucessfully frozen with no affects (seemingly) on an HTC Rezound board, but want to find more about it.

thanks


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Google searching indicates that it is probably the VCAST Media Manager.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

that's just it, i have seen a number of different answers as to what it is, and one said it was for ads. SO is why i posted here in hopes the smarter people could figure this one out. I'm running SynergyRom and thought the bloat was eliminated


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Bring it up to eschelon and see what he says about it. Im kind of a tinfoiled hat kinda guy so ....







... my answer isnt gonna be reliable rofl

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

The only solution is an AOSP ROM!

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

read somewhere that you could freeze it with no problems, so, i froze it! haven't seen any problems so far


----------

